# Aetna 29880



## daedolos (Sep 7, 2017)

Has anyone ever heard of an insurer denying 29880 because it's considered experimental?

Peace
?_?
This is coming from AETNA.


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 7, 2017)

Here is a list from Aetna of conditions where they consider it experimental and investigational, It mentions  degenerative meniscal tears.

http://www.aetna.com/cpb/medical/data/600_699/0673.html



> Aetna considers arthroscopic debridement medically necessary for persons presenting with mild-to-moderate (Outerbridge classification I and II) osteoarthritis with knee pain plus mechanical symptoms due to loose bodies and meniscal tears.
> Aetna considers arthroscopic partial meniscectomy medically necessary for traumatic meniscal tears. *Aetna considers arthroscopic partial meniscectomy experimental and investigational for degenerative meniscal tears*.


----------



## daedolos (Sep 7, 2017)

Unbelievable.  Thanks for that research.  It helps a lot.  I'm gonna have to file an appeal though.

Peace
@_*
No retreat, no surrender.


----------

